# Canadian SFDS Breeders.



## JordanP (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi all,

I am looking to get a SFDS Hen if anyone knows of a canadian breeder with single factor dominant silver cockatiels, could you please let me know.

Thanks, 

Jordan


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

This guy looks like he has lots of tiels and might be able to help you out  It couldn't hurt calling and seeing if he or someone he knows has one http://www.exoticwings.com/information.html


----------



## JordanP (Jun 11, 2010)

He does not carry them himself, but im still awaiting a reply for potential other breeders.

Thanks for the help,

Jordan


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Does you already have Dominant Silver? If so there is no need for another one. When you pair 2 DS together this increases the chances of weaker babies and higher loses in the nest. It is best to pair a DS with a normal or normal WF.


----------



## JordanP (Jun 11, 2010)

Srtiel,

I do not already have a SFSD male, im actually thinking of pairing it with my lutino whiteface split tiel. Though i hear its best to pair with a normal (or risk diluting its silver coloration) ; im hoping to have a chance at lutinos, normal greys, and sfds's. The male lutino i have does not show much balding which i also know is an undesireable trait among lutinos. I have not heard of any health issues arising from pairing a SFDS with a lutino.

I'm really just trying to get a nice mix in a clutch if my birds decide to have babies.

Thanks,

Jordan


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It is best to breed responcibly, and try to keep the rarer mutations true to their colors and traits. When mixing DS with cinnamon, pied, and lutino you just mask the classic Ds traits. In addition it just screws up the mutation, which the next person working with the bird has to work those mutations back out of the DS.

I'm speaking from experience and when I started working with the rarer mutations I thought it was great to breed in as many colors and splits as I could. The end result was that many times it was hard to tell what the heck the bird was.

Below is a pix of a PF lutino SFDS. It looks more like a cinnamon lutino or a dirty lutino.


----------



## JordanP (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the information. If i do get a SFDS hen and mate them I will have to keep close track of the babies splits so i know which is which. The SFDS i was looking at today has no splits and the male is only split to whiteface. That SFDS lutino is a beautiful bird.



Thanks,

Jordan


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You can not have a split to DS because it is a dominant mutation. 

Many times it is also difficult to tell which babies are DS until they molt, and then you would have to know what to look for, and true coloration may not show til after a couple molts. Sometimes a SF can be mistaken for a normal especially with the hens, which rarely show DS traits when young.

Even though your lutino may not have balding, DS are also prone to balding, so the combination of the two mutations can bring this fault back into the line. 

Unfortunitely the SFDS lutino got shipped to Japan years ago. In the US respecable breeders frowned on such pairings and a breeder can get a bad reputation for not working with mutations responcibly. There is a small circle of breeders of the rares nationwide and it is only fair to future generations to not add undesirable mutations to certain rare mutations.

Here is a link to my online albums: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/?start=all It will take a long time to load because there are alot of pix's. Throught the album are a bunch of pix's of SFDS I've worked with over the years.


----------



## JordanP (Jun 11, 2010)

Ah i see, i'll have to refrain form a sfds then. I might try a normal whiteface to get whiteface/lutinos and greys.

Thanks again.

Jordan


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If you plan on working with lutinos try breeding them with pieds. Pieds will help with a real nice crest and thickness of feathers behind the crest. Avoid mixing pearl with the lutinos. Sometimes it contributes to thinner feathering behind the crest, and can bring back latent balding in the line.

Since you have a lutino male, pair with with a pied or Wf pied. Hold onto the split sons. Pair them with either a lutino pied or lutino, and hold back just the nicest visual offspring. With a lutino father you will get lutino daughters. Pair them up with a male that is split to lutino.

It is best to always try to pair visual lutinos to splits...or work towards male splits for the next generation.

If you get a SFDS...remember to just keep it simple and basic. The goal of breeding should be to improve each generation and to bring out or preserve the positive traits of a mutation.


----------



## JordanP (Jun 11, 2010)

Will do.

Thanks for all the help,


Jordan


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's what I'm looking at doing, pairing a lutino pearl with a pied split to lutino but finding a pied split to lutino male in florida is so hard to do!!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

but finding a pied split to lutino male in florida is so hard to do!!!
-------------------------------------

Are you in FL? I have Nooodles son that is a pied split to lutino, pearl...possibly cinnamon and WF


----------

